# POC water well



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

Has anyone drilled their own well down in POC or know what the average depth and price guys are charging for a turnkey system?

I'm planning to start everything on my place this summer and fall when I'm home on R&R so I'm getting ideas now.

Thanks,
Merc


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Water well is not really a DIY thing. I would guess $12-18 per foot plus the cost of the pump and tank.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread has remained idle for quite a while, so I don't know if you have made progress or not. Clint, the guy that lives out on the island, wrote a column in the Dolphin Talk about drilling an irrigation well with a gas powered auger and extensions for drilling screw. I think he found fresh (not potable) water at less than 20 feet. With the cost of water being what it is at the coast spraying treated water on the yard seems like a huge waste. Hopefully this gives you an idea of what is possible. Maybe others will chime in with direct experience.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

TheGoose said:


> Water well is not really a DIY thing. I would guess $12-18 per foot plus the cost of the pump and tank.


Cheap for sure, they get $30 a foot around Utopia.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Hill country is rock. Poc is all clay.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

I had a well put in a few years ago in Beaumont tx to fill my pond and water my yard all clay it was 180 ft deep still not drinkable water. it cost me $4500 turn key for 3/4 hp deep well pump, 3in case, and a tank, I had to run my power. just to give you an idea on what it cost me to have one put in.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

We just had a company come in to drill a well to replace our 30 year old one, 10k out the door. Don't you have to get approval from the county before drilling into a water table?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

texwake said:


> We just had a company come in to drill a well to replace our 30 year old one, 10k out the door. Don't you have to get approval from the county before drilling into a water table?


How deep did they have to go in POC? And was that drinkable water, or just good for irrigation because of sulphur?


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Yes your have to get approval for water wells from the subsidence district or water conservation district. The TCEQ or TWDB has and online gis viewer were u can search for wells within your area. Helpful in finding production zone within an area. Knowing the production zones will help determine your well yield and overall depth of the well.


----------



## 1hunglow (May 22, 2004)

*Water well*

You on the island or in POC? We drill wells and will be putting one in on the end of Harrison back up behind the cemetery. Wells are around 300 ft for drinkable water. turn key around 8k. Nickel Water Well Service 361 676 1529, Victoria, Tx Lic 3156wpkl. 
Irrigation wells can be around 100 ft, turnkey 6k, all 4 inch casing, factory slotted screen, 12 gpm submersible pump, 52 gal diaphragm tank.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

PM sent.

My place is on Harrison as well.


----------

